# Guess what?



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guess what I'm getting ready to do lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Are you going camping? Moving into your mobile home?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I second camping


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Remake a goat first aid kit? Lol no looks like camping yaya


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Are you goat packing somewhere?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> Remake a goat first aid kit? Lol no looks like camping yaya


Clearly it is a goat provisions kit as they need some bear spray to protect their humans snacks. Plus goats love paper frisbee too!

Hoping you have a blast and it looks fun.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Your going camping or movie into your Mobil home or maybe you are having a party or a maybe goat party my favorite kind! Have fun!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Have fun 🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Beverly Beach campground


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Depoe Bay


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a lovely place!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Beautiful 😍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow! Hope you have a wonderful and peaceful time


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..so breath taking. Congratulations Jill. You deserve some peace and rest. ((Hugs))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh how much fun is that? Looks wonderful! Enjoy it for ALL of us!🥰


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Gorgeous! Wish I was there! The weather looks perfect.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

It’s amazing!!!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Have a good rest


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Depoe Bay
View attachment 234132
View attachment 234133
View attachment 234134
View attachment 234135


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What fun! Sure is a beautiful place!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

William Tugman state park


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m positive you meant to include some beautiful pictures for us all to enjoy 😉


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Aww


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Back home now. Going back out 8/13.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That’s good did y’all have fun?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a blast, it wasn't scary at all camping with just the dogs, and I gained 3 lbs. I need to gain about 15 more.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That’s good I had a blast looking at your photos thank you for sharing


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

You


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Your watching me


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Um um ummmm


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a moderator


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Wonderful! I'm so glad you're getting to take some trips and enjoy yourself.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh lol!  don’t worry all behave this place is amazing thank you for keeping it that way


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad you and the pups had a chance to get out and enjoy life 💕😊🍀


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What beautiful places! I’m glad you and the pups went on a little adventure and had some fun together.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I had a blast, it wasn't scary at all camping with just the dogs, and I gained 3 lbs. I need to gain about 15 more.


When I was in high school we would go on church mission trips and I always gained weight. The "cook" one of the wonderful church women made sure we didn't lose weight. Wished she was still around to share her secrets. These days I need to shed a few pounds and if I could I would send them to you to help 😁😎


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> When I was in high school we would go on church mission trips and I always gained weight. The "cook" one of the wonderful church women made sure we didn't lose weight. Wished she was still around to share her secrets. These days I need to shed a few pounds and if I could I would send them to you to help 😁😎


I think we would all send a few pounds to her. She’d probably end up with more than 15 tho! 😅


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> I think we would all send a few pounds to her. She’d probably end up with more than 15 tho! 😅


She may only accept the first 15. We better act fast 😂😁😎


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Jill..im so happy you got some much needed R&R. The places look so peaceful. 
I had to gain about 10-15 pounds back after getting sick. Never ever thought loosing too much weight would be a problem for me..I have always been on the "full figure" side lol. My dr said I more than likely won't be shopping in the plus sizes any more lol..good I guess. Just need my muscles back Iol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝ 

Wish I could take a vacation.


----------

